# Game 21, Bucks vs Pacers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> WHAT: Bucks (7-13) vs. Indiana Pacers (10-9).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/111505764.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Dang. I wish this one was televised.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Beat them without Bogut last time. And seeing how we have somewhat improved lately (although our record doesn't show it), we should win this one at home easily.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Beat them without Bogut last time. And seeing how we have somewhat improved lately (although our record doesn't show it), we should win this one at home easily.


That would be nice.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Beat them without Bogut last time. And seeing how we have somewhat improved lately (although our record doesn't show it), we should win this one at home easily.


we have and we should? Aside from beating Orlando without their best players we have been godawful..i dont think we have improved at all and until we do i dont think we should beat anyone.. our shooting has been historically bad this year... we are the worst shooting team in the nba since the 99 bulls year one after jordan


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint, but you're gonna get blown out...:baselllama:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> we have and we should? Aside from beating Orlando without their best players we have been godawful..i dont think we have improved at all and until we do i dont think we should beat anyone.. our shooting has been historically bad this year... we are the worst shooting team in the nba since the 99 bulls year one after jordan


We've had a good stretch of games that we have played close. Granted, I would like to see those turn into W's. A lot of these games we have that one bad quarter in the second half.

And yes, our shooting is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but you're gonna get blown out...:baselllama:


Sorry to disapoint you, but you're wrong.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not a great shooting performance in the first quarter (11 for 29), but as a team we had an impressive 20 rebounds, 12 of which were offensive. Indiana is keeping pace, partly because of being 4 of 7 from three point.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bucks are tearing it up on the boards tonight. Can't complain with a +18 differential going into half. Nice to see us getting to the line, but our shooting could improve (what's new).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Bucks are tearing it up on the boards tonight. Can't complain with a +18 differential going into half. Nice to see us getting to the line, but our shooting could improve (what's new).


It looks like Ersan is having a decent shooting night though, that's good to see.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ugh and a start to another ugly third quarter.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bogut made two free throws in a row...Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bogut is 7 of 10 from the line. I'm scared.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Bogut is 7 of 10 from the line. I'm scared.


Maybe his elbow is really feeling better?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I really hope so. It would take away the hack-a-Bogut defense.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

What I would give for the game to have been televised tonight. Can't wait to see the highlight of Bogut's winning tip in.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> What I would give for the game to have been televised tonight. Can't wait to see the highlight of Bogut's winning tip in.


There's always at least one of those non-televised games that turns out to be one you didn't want to miss.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill take the win.. but my god they need to start shooting better.. the radio guy said tonight was their 12th game of 21 shooting under 40%.. that cannot continue


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Ill take the win.. but my god they need to start shooting better.. the radio guy said tonight was their 12th game of 21 shooting under 40%.. that cannot continue


Agreed. The blame resides with Bogut and Salmons tonight. For Salmons it has been all too common this season. An uncharacteristically bad shooting night for Bogut, but at least he did a lot better from the line tonight.

Great night from Ersan. Hopefully he has a few more games like this.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

link to the tipped in winning basket:

http://link.cinesport.com/services/player/bcpid666306376001?bctid=703630733001

and the game story:

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/111563204.html





> "We've actually run that play in practice about 100 times," Bogut said. "This is our go-to play in late-game situations.
> 
> "More important than my tip was the pass. If that ball is off one centimeter or two centimeters to one side or it's short or it's long, it's very hard to get a clean tip at it. Obviously Brandon Jennings' screen, too. For a little guy, he got into Jeff Foster and got me open."


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good game, and stop bragging...Haha..:baseldance:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

narek said:


> link to the tipped in winning basket:
> 
> http://link.cinesport.com/services/player/bcpid666306376001?bctid=703630733001
> 
> ...


#1 on ESPN's top ten.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> #1 on ESPN's top ten.


Nice! it's good to get a little attention for something positive.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That play honestly could not have been drawn up better.


----------

